# Need immediate help



## jennifersw2580 (Sep 1, 2011)

I am 31 years old and I just moved to Italy to live with my now ex boyfriend. I gave up my family,my job, my livelihood to be with him. Now after 3 days of being with me he said he doesn't have feelings for me anymore. I don't want to leave yet,but i don't have a job or a visa. Is there anything I can do or am I pretty much out of luck? If anyone can give me Any advice or help please let me know


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jennifersw2580 said:


> I am 31 years old and I just moved to Italy to live with my now ex boyfriend. I gave up my family,my job, my livelihood to be with him. Now after 3 days of being with me he said he doesn't have feelings for me anymore. I don't want to leave yet,but i don't have a job or a visa. Is there anything I can do or am I pretty much out of luck? If anyone can give me Any advice or help please let me know


HI

horrible situation to be in 

you don't say where you are from - that will make a difference to any advice you can be given


----------



## jennifersw2580 (Sep 1, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> HI
> 
> horrible situation to be in
> 
> you don't say where you are from - that will make a difference to any advice you can be given


Sorry I'm an American from Orlando Fl


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jennifersw2580 said:


> Sorry I'm an American from Orlando Fl


then your initial instinct is right, and there really isn't anything you can do to stay

I imagine you are there on a 'holiday visa'?

in which case you can stay for 90 days & then have to return to the US, and you can't legally work while you're in Italy


sorry


----------



## jennifersw2580 (Sep 1, 2011)

That'd what I thought. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jennifersw2580 (Sep 1, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have much money so I'm stuck sleeping on the couch in his room 


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

jennifersw2580 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have much money so I'm stuck sleeping on the couch in his room 



Jennifer go to your embassy they will help you or maybe your have to contact your family for help. where did you meet him. I have a friend who done the same she meet someone via internet.Always have a back up plan hun especally if your going abroad. xxxx good luck


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tigertina said:


> Jennifer go to your embassy they will help you or maybe your have to contact your family for help. where did you meet him. I have a friend who done the same she meet someone via internet.Always have a back up plan hun especally if your going abroad. xxxx good luck


I don't think US embassy will be very sympathetic. The only help you may get, in extremis, is to lend you money for you to fly home, which you are obliged to pay back. Do ask help from your people back home. Ask them to send you money (by Western Union, say) and promise you will pay them back once you've sorted your affairs. You have no legal right to stay on in Italy, and there is no visa you can get while you are there.


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I don't think US embassy will be very sympathetic. The only help you may get, in extremis, is to lend you money for you to fly home, which you are obliged to pay back. Do ask help from your people back home. Ask them to send you money (by Western Union, say) and promise you will pay them back once you've sorted your affairs. You have no legal right to stay on in Italy, and there is no visa you can get while you are there.


 they will lend her the money to go home. or her ex will have to dig in his pockets. xshe must of known she had to return home after 90days but i really dont know the laws for staying in italy if your supported with finances.


----------



## jennifersw2580 (Sep 1, 2011)

We met when I stayed at his b&b 3 years ago We kept in touch after I left. At first as friends then earlier this year he told me he had feelings for me. So we started "dating" communicating via text. I really don't want to contact my family. But unfortunately it looks like i have no choice I don't know if there is anything the embassy can do for me . The reason I didn't apply for a visa was because we had originally planned to get married before the 90 days were up.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jennifersw2580 said:


> We met when I stayed at his b&b 3 years ago We kept in touch after I left. At first as friends then earlier this year he told me he had feelings for me. So we started "dating" communicating via text. I really don't want to contact my family. But unfortunately it looks like i have no choice I don't know if there is anything the embassy can do for me . The reason I didn't apply for a visa was because we had originally planned to get married before the 90 days were up.


Embassy staff don't get involved with your immigration issue in Italy. They will simply tell you to contact Italian authorities, just as Italian embassy won't deal with their nationals' immigration problems in US. They will only help with money if there are no other sources of help available, as a last resort. They expect you to contact your family, your bank or your credit card company.

90-day Schengen stay is not renewable, period. You have to leave Italy and the Schengen area for 90 days before being allowed back in. To get a longstay visa of any kind, you have to return home first and apply there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Embassy staff don't get involved with your immigration issue in Italy. They will simply tell you to contact Italian authorities, just as Italian embassy won't deal with their nationals' immigration problems in US. They will only help with money if there are no other sources of help available, as a last resort. They expect you to contact your family, your bank or your credit card company.
> 
> 90-day Schengen stay is not renewable, period. You have to leave Italy and the Schengen area for 90 days before being allowed back in. To get a longstay visa of any kind, you have to return home first and apply there.


yes, exactly - even if they had got married within the 90 days she'd have had to go back to the US & apply for a resident/married visa from there


----------



## jennifersw2580 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys I just wanted to let you know that my boyfriend and I talked and have worked things out. I want thank everyone for their advise. My mom is going to start a fund in case I do have to return for some reason or another.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jennifersw2580 said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to let you know that my boyfriend and I talked and have worked things out. I want thank everyone for their advise. My mom is going to start a fund in case I do have to return for some reason or another.


good news!

just remember that even if you do get married you still need to return home to apply for the permanent visa


----------

